# Jonah jigs? Anyone use em?



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

happened upon some "Jonah jigs" while surfing the web. Anyone know what the bodies are composed of.. Is it pure lead? Also are they chrome painted or nickle plated?


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Hes a member here, post in Cold water, big lake fishing. He or someone who knows him should chime in. I want to try some salmon jigging myself this year.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Pure lead. Let me be the first to say these things catch fish. I've had days were all they would hit where jonas. All the bait stores up there rave about his stuff as well.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

My Bakers dozen jig set should be here tomorrow!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Get them while they last


----------



## Bearcat3993 (Mar 9, 2018)

Me and a buddy were up Wednesday and Thursday jigging for the kings in Betsy Bay. This was a first for me. We were using the Jonah Jigs (recommended by someone on this site). I was using a bait caster and a 6-6ft MH rod. I noticed a lot of folks jigging with longer spinning rods. What’s the ideal rod to use while jigging? 

BTW... we didn’t catch squat. Saw a quite a few hookups and landings but we struggled big time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Bearcat3993 said:


> Me and a buddy were up Wednesday and Thursday jigging for the kings in Betsy Bay. This was a first for me. We were using the Jonah Jigs (recommended by someone on this site). I was using a bait caster and a 6-6ft MH rod. I noticed a lot of folks jigging with longer spinning rods. What’s the ideal rod to use while jigging?
> 
> BTW... we didn’t catch squat. Saw a quite a few hookups and landings but we struggled big time.
> 
> ...


Honestly whatever feels comfortable in ur hands and what u have confidence in. I use a 7'6 med/heavy 1 piece Loomis.


----------



## Bearcat3993 (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for the help! We were jigging 2oz in 30-35ft of water. I felt like the jigs were too heavy but it was all we had. Any recommendations? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

1 OZ would be easy in 35 feet


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Cat Power said:


> 1 OZ would be easy in 35 feet


 X2 on 1oz, but you probably shouldnt listen to me only jigged salmon once and didn't catch a thing.


----------

